# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  El Vampiro

## AleAGermanotta

Hola, aca les traigo un video , en el que presento el juego de magia de "El Vampiro"




LINK:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klpq...ature=youtu.be

----------


## leadershit

me gustó  :Smile1:  
creo que el manejo de manos está bien, podrías meterle más cambios en el volumen de la voz para rematar

----------


## Magnano

Pues a mi el manejo me ha parecido muy forzado, es como si las cartas te pesaran y fueras todo el rato con miedo a que las cartas salgan de tu control, no quedan "libres" en ningún momento, cada vez que haces un giro, unas enseñadas, parece que te de miedo, como si tuvieses algo que ocultar, pero.. No es así, ¿verdad? Procura que tus manos transmitan lo mismo que tus palabras, que la historia, personalmente, me ha gustado mucho, me gusta como explicas.

Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## luis dias derfe

Un juego muy chulo,yo le he comprado en tiendamagia.

----------


## darkd

Para que lo compras??, si te lo puedes montar tu mismo

----------


## luis dias derfe

darkd,¿como que para que me lo compro?He dicho que me lo he comprado en tiendamagia ¿ tu sabias que gracias a las compras que hacemos en esta tienda este foro es posible?Ay...que como lea tu mensaje Mariano...

----------


## ericmelvin10

Pues yo lo he visto bien  :Smile1:

----------


## albertoile

Yo lo veo bien comprar juegos de paquetitos a mi me encantan y de todas como te lo vas a crear tu si no sabes q cartas son....?

----------


## darkd

esta bien comprar en tiendademagia, de hecho hoy he recibido un pedido del libro de early vernon y 14 barajas, pero si te pones a comprar todos los juegos al final te arruinas, no se, yo por lo menos que soy estudiante, no se, hay juegos que tengo que comprarlos si o si, como los dorsos camaleón, pero un juego que te lo puedes montar tu mismo lo veo una estupidez, y eso teniendo en cuenta de que si lo presentas muy a menudo (eso sin contar toda la practica) las cartas se te van a poner en mal estado en nada, puedes comprar barajas gaff en tiendademagia, y con dos distintas tienes para 20 paquetes para presentar este juego, y el gasto mucho mas económico, yo lo decía por tu bien hombre, no te enfades, jaja.
En cuanto al juego, al principio no, pero conforme pasa el tiempo si que te voy viendo que manejas las cartas con menos soltura, como si te diera miedo que al final del todo te falle el efecto.

----------


## luis dias derfe

darkd,un saludo,no me enfado hombre...Me parece razonable y razonada la explicacion que has dado.Cuando compre el juego no me percate de que efectivamente con dos barajas lo puedes hacer.Pero insisto,los empleados de tienda magia(muy majos ellos,al menos por telefono) y este foro viven de la venta de sus productos y no deberias dar pista de como un juego sale mas barato.Es mi opinion y no pretendo ser pelota,en todo caso,bastantes productos he comprado que lugo no utilizo...

----------

